# trojan motor wanted



## johnboy1234 (Dec 16, 2019)

Would some one know where i could purchess a used trojan motor for my bike .Kind regards John Schicker


----------



## wordman5 (Dec 16, 2019)

You're about four years too late. I sold a pair of them, both in a sorry state, to a fellow who did make one of the two and mounted it to a bicycle. Cool little bicycle engines, that's for sure. Good luck with your search and sorry I don't have good news!


----------



## wordman5 (Dec 19, 2019)

johnboy1234 said:


> Would some one know where i could purchess a used trojan motor for my bike .Kind regards John Schicker




Hi johnboy1234, here's a link to the finished motor and Hiawatha bicycle. I did not do the build.




__





						Canadian Vintage Motorcycle Group (CVMG) - Forum topic
					






					cvmg.ca


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2019)

trojan mini motor engine | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

hi i have a trojan mini motor engine for sale its missing the rear engine support bracket and the pull string it has good compression but i havent had it running in some time       i have no idea what its worth so iam open to offers please call 07951188945 for any info




					thecabe.com


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2019)

Too bad there were two available in late October...








						Trojan mini motor..complete ready to fit.  | eBay
					

Trojan mini motor.was up and running a couple of years ago. Ready to fit on bike.getting very rare now.



					rover.ebay.com
				












						VINTAGE 1952 TROJAN MINI MOTOR CYCLEMOTOR BICYCLE ENGINE AUTOCYCLE CYCLEMASTER  | eBay
					

COLLECTION FROM SHEFFIELD SOUTH YORKSHIRE OR £20 SENT WITH PARCELFORCE 48 HOUR.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## johnboy1234 (Dec 19, 2019)

Still looking for a trojan pushbike motor or parts .....Regards John


----------

